# Low Testosterone - implications?



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any thoughts, experiences on the implications of female low testosterone for fertility or its treatment?

My test result of the free Testosterone is 0.38 pg/ml, flagged up as low and outside of the more usual range of 5.6 - 19. 

The clinic advised me that the low level of testosterone may be significant. "Low testosterone levels in women of all ages may suppress libido and cause sexual dysfunction. Restoring testosterone levels in older women has been shown to improve mood and well being, and possibly to provide other health benefits."

I'm not bothered about the libido or mood implications, my GP wasn't fussed and none of the fertility clinics have commented on it but I just know so little about the point of this test, that I just thought I'd query it on this forum to get a better understanding of it.


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Jowo, don't know an awful lot about this but didn't want to read and run.  I got my day 1-5 results back just the other day and my testosterone levels also read low at 0.4 nmol/L.  I also don't really know what this means but next to the results it says 0.3-1.9 nmol/L which I am guessing may be within the normal range.  A little bit googling seems to say that females with higher testosterone levels may be more at risk of fertility issues so I'm hoping the lower end of the reading is positive.  

Also what day of your cycle did you get your tests done?  It might be one of those hormones that fluctuates dependant where you are in the month?  What did your fertility clinic say when you asked? 

Lily x


----------

